
The Flying Crowbar (1990) - chat
http://www.merkle.com/pluto/pluto.html
======
Animats
How's the new Russian version coming along?

~~~
lawlessone
they confirmed the uninhabitable if it crashes part.

------
FiatLuxDave
Today I learned that Ralph Merkle's dad ran Project Pluto. I never knew about
that connection.

------
hprotagonist
i remember reading this when it was published, as a child.

i had nightmares for three days.

